# New Fashion Online Store



## mssally (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi ladies~

a couple of old friends of mine are starting up an online clothing store with trendy fashion (like F21 style..) and i wanted to get your opinions of what you guys think about the clothes and if you'd buy stuff from them.  they just launched it this year (with months and months of planning)... 

here's the link.. Junior Clothing,Teen Clothing,Trendy Tops | HauteRepublic

(oh & btw, there's a 10% of coupon for the next two months as a "grand opening" sale.. ")

anyway, any input will be greatly appreciated so that they can fix it and improve it... 

thanks in advance!


----------

